# Banding Scurs - What do you think? PICS



## greenfamilyfarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I think I'm going to try banding Pee Dee's scurs, but I wanted to get another opinion before I attempted to do so. His scurs are not really hard, but they are not rubbery soft either. They do wiggle when I rock them back and forth on his head. I'm most worried that they are growing back towards the top of his head. Is there really another option you would recommend besides the banding? 

He was disbudded at 3 days old. He started to get scurs, so I reburned him in the figure-8 pattern, which didn't do much good it seems.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 30, 2011)

This is an interesting situation you have.  It doesn't look like to me they are growing back into his head.  I don't know if they ever will or not.  

I have used nippers and kept one of my goats clipped back.  I don't know if the banding would work on scurs like those.  Really Good Question>!!

I hope someone will chime in who knows more about this than I do.  I'm also wondering about this sort of situation.

DonnaBelle


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Sep 5, 2011)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 5, 2011)

Not saying this is the 'right' thing at all...but when I wasn't looking, my dh just grabbed our young Togg buck and pulled his off.  He bled to high heaven and I gave DH what for.  Apparently it didn't matter b/c last fall, he did it AGAIN.  (It's his buck and he hates scurs) and they didn't come back that time.

ETA - flat scurs are usually safe to do that sort of thing to (we've had bucks knock scurs off play-fighting).  They bleed, but it doesn't open the hole into the skull like a 'live' horn.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 5, 2011)

My previous buck had one flat scur like that.  He went to visit a friend's lamancha that um had a little attitude problem.  By the time the courtship was over she'd knocked his head so many times that she'd ripped the scur off, he had blood pouring down his head and it never grew back.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, update: somehow Pee Dee's scurs were knocked/bumped off about a month ago and I see no sign of them growing back. Maybe they are gone?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, we can only hope and time will tell.  How's that for a scientific answer??

DonnaBelle


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 4, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Well, we can only hope and time will tell.  How's that for a scientific answer??
> 
> DonnaBelle


Sounds pretty good to me.


----------

